# Clean underwear



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Always wear clean underwear in public, especially when working under your vehicle.



From the Daily News comes this story of a Leicester couple who drove their car to ASDA,

only to have their car break down in the car park.

The man told his wife to carry on with the shopping while he fixed the car.



The wife returned later to see a small group of people near the car. On closer inspection, she saw a pair of hairy legs protruding from under the chassis. Unfortunately, although the man was in shorts, his lack of underpants turned his private parts into glaringly public ones.. 


Unable to stand the embarrassment, she dutifully stepped forward, quickly put her hand UP his shorts, and tucked everything back into place.


On regaining her feet, she looked across the bonnet and found herself staring at her husband who was standing idly by watching. 



The AA mechanic, however, had to have three stitches in his forehead.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I like it 8)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

? the stitches were to his fore****?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> ? the stitches were to his fore****?


BEHAVE :wink: :wink:


----------

